# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Iremofar

## xristoforos28

Το εχετε δοκιμασει το ιρεμοφαρ των 25 mg για ανχος και αυπνια..?ποια η γνωμη σας?

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

atarax?? τουλαχιστον καταλαβα σε πια ουσια αναφερεσαι αλλα προφανως οχι με την ιδια ονομασια...
δηλωνει οτι κανει αγχολυση χωρις να εθιζει, αλλα στην ουσια σε εμενα με προκαλουσε τετοια καταστολη και θολουρα την αλλη μερα, που δεν γινοταν να παρω μπροστα με τιποτα... στην χειροτερη ενιωσα οτι με το συγκεκριμενο, με βουλιαζε σε πιο βαθια καταθλιψη και τα σταματησα γρηγορα...!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι παρομοιο τ αταραχ..το περνω για ανχος..πως εισαι εσυ παιρνεις ακομα τα φυτικα η τα σταματησες.?

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

ναι συνεχιζω να παιρνω τα φυτικα, ακαθεκτα... ειναι τα μονα που πλεον εγω εμπιστευομαι

----------


## xristoforos28

Μια χαρα..βλεπεις βελτιωση? Εγω μονο το ω 3 συνεχιζω περνω..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## stefamw

Για αυπνια δουλευει μια χαρα, ακομα και 12,5mg μισο χαπι με την προυποθεση οτι εχω αδειο στομαχι και εχω να παρω καμια βδομαδα την προηγουμενη δοση.
25mg ειναι συνηθως knock out για μενα με μετρια ανοχη στην υδροξυζινη αλλα και ηρεμιστικα. Απλα κανει ωρα να δρασει. Σε αδειο στομαχι 1:30 ωρα θελει τουλαχιστο.
Για το αγχος δεν εχω δει καμια βελτιωση, εκτος βεβαια αν νιωθεις τετοια υπνηλια = δυσκολα να νιωσεις αγχος.
7.5mg remeron που παιρνω για τον υπνο καμια φορα (1/4 χαπιου) νομιζω οτι αντιστοιχουν σε 100mg υδροξυζινης και δεν εθιζεσαι ευκολα (ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο, ωστοσο χρησιμοποιειται για αυπνιες, εχει παρομοια χημικη δραση με τα αντιισταμινικα). Το ρεμερον δρα μεσα σε 40 λεπτα, τρομερη υπνηλια και εχω κανει τους καλυτερους υπνους μαυτο.

----------


## menis_64

> Μια χαρα..βλεπεις βελτιωση? Εγω μονο το ω 3 συνεχιζω περνω..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι συνεισφερουν το καθενα με το δικο του τροπο....

----------

